# build a track



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm thinking about building a routed track. What is the preferred track surface? MDF? Thinking about using copper tape for the rails since I'm a pancake fan from way back. Any thoughts anyone? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

MDF is good,but Sintra is what the majority of pro-track builders use.
Do a search,you'll find all kinds of tips and tricks on routing a track already posted:thumbsup:.
Rick


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Hornet. What is Sintra? We had a guy here several years ago that had three tracks that we're built from what I would call laminate counter top material. They were a little slick when new. But got better as time went on. I don't know where he went or the tracks. They were great tracks. Seems to me his name was Gary. That's all I know about that.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what a lot people seem to forget is that t-jets do have magnetic down force.
plus what if you wanted to run magnatractions or some inlines.

it like reducing your options IMHO


----------



## Road Rat (Jan 8, 2013)

I built a 6 lane track using MDF. If you make a mistake with the router it can be repaired easily. The MDF provides for good traction and seems to improve with use. I used 16 gauge rebar tie wire for the conductors. I am very pleased with the track as it handles T-Jets as well as magnet traction assisted cars.
The 6 lane I built was my 1st track, I got a lot of good tips during construction. There are several individuals on the forum here that can provide excellent recommendations.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=179166&d=1378686199


----------



## sebring7 (May 21, 2012)

MDF iOS the way to go you can't beat the price


----------

